# How much shrooms should I take first time?



## KuSH4LiFe (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I'm getting an eighth soon and i'm not sure how much to take. I weigh in around 130ish 5' 7" and have healthy everything (metabolism, heart rate, etc.). I probably won't do them again so the building of tolerance to them doesn't matter. I don't want to trip so much balls that I don't know what I'm doing, but enough so unicorns apear hahah. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sickstoner (Jun 7, 2010)

3.5 to 4.0 grams i would say anything less is just playing with it


----------



## NirvAnamation (Jun 7, 2010)

2 grams for your first time. Enough to test the water, then after that you can decide how much you want for your 'perfect trip'


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 7, 2010)

I take 2 to start, but once I pop the fun don't stop!!!


----------



## stumps (Jun 7, 2010)

As they say the first trip is the best. My first time was over a weekend. everything I ate or drank had shrooms in it. I would say over 72hr I ate over a ounce. Frigging crazy hippies back in the old days. all kinds of cows around Monroe wa. Even in those days the dairy farmers would shoot at you if they saw you picking shrooms.


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Stumps are u from Monroe? I have fam there...


----------



## Smotz (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say go for 3.5-4g's if you really wanna trip. 2g's never really does much for me beyond a good buzz, but then again I am 6'2 220lbs, which is probably why I need larger doses.


----------



## stumps (Jun 7, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> Stumps are u from Monroe? I have fam there...


Nope. Other side of the hill. Had freinds that lived there.


----------



## drumbum3218 (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say you should take zero grams, but if you have to satisfy your curiosity, I'd only recommend taking half of that 8th, and also, splitting it with a friend, u don't want to do it by yourself necessarily. Def. not the whole 8th, unless they're are not working, give them up to two hours to kick in, before you are tempted to take the 2nd half of that 8th or w/e. Ive taken them thrice, unfortunately, and it was awsome I guess, but I didnt like the negative side effects I felt and how it changed me afterwards. Just changed my perspective, i dunno, not bad, just different, kinda miss the old me, but change is inevitable. Just be careful. I would recommend staying away honestly, curiosity killed the cat. Stick to sticky green cheeba if you gotta get F'd up


----------



## KuSH4LiFe (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone i'm probably gonna do 2 grams to start. Test the water, and i'll work my way up see how I like it. And to drumbum3218 idk with the aftereffects. I've heard mixed stories about them. Most good some bad, is it that you had a bad trip or something? I'm gonna be at a friends house the whole time and I in my opinion think it'll be pretty fun hahh. And just a question how often do you get bad shrooms? That are toxic and such. I know how to identify them perfectly i'm just worried of getting ripped off. Any good ways of identifying on the spot that's just as effective as spore prints? Thanks again in advance


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 7, 2010)

go for the 1/8th, thts what i did for my first time, im 5'11" 140 pounds and it was a great trip.


----------



## Syke1 (Jun 7, 2010)

drumbum3218 said:


> I would say you should take zero grams, but if you have to satisfy your curiosity, I'd only recommend taking half of that 8th, and also, splitting it with a friend, u don't want to do it by yourself necessarily. Def. not the whole 8th, unless they're are not working, give them up to two hours to kick in, before you are tempted to take the 2nd half of that 8th or w/e. Ive taken them thrice, unfortunately, and it was awsome I guess, but I didnt like the negative side effects I felt and how it changed me afterwards. Just changed my perspective, i dunno, not bad, just different, kinda miss the old me, but change is inevitable. Just be careful. I would recommend staying away honestly, curiosity killed the cat. Stick to sticky green cheeba if you gotta get F'd up


Hypocrite


anywayzzz...I'd take the whole eighth, especially since you said you wont do it again. You dont want your only time to leave you wanting more and never knowing the full potential of ithe experience


----------



## NirvAnamation (Jun 7, 2010)

KuSH4LiFe said:


> Thanks everyone i'm probably gonna do 2 grams to start. Test the water, and i'll work my way up see how I like it. And to drumbum3218 idk with the aftereffects. I've heard mixed stories about them. Most good some bad, is it that you had a bad trip or something? I'm gonna be at a friends house the whole time and I in my opinion think it'll be pretty fun hahh. And just a question how often do you get bad shrooms? That are toxic and such. I know how to identify them perfectly i'm just worried of getting ripped off. Any good ways of identifying on the spot that's just as effective as spore prints? Thanks again in advance


Good idea haha I weigh 100-117 (it fluctuates a lot) and I did 2 grams my first time. You get way more than a buzz, i promise. The only downside for me was the nausea that came at first, but it goes away. And heres a tip, GO OUTSIDE. It's a completely different trip. Hope I helped and have an awesome time.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Jun 8, 2010)

I would start with 2 g's if I were you. If I take a small dose I just smoke some green and it seems to help me trip harder. I usually do 1.5-2 grams a trip. It also depends on the potency of the mushrooms. For example, last two times i've eaten shrooms I had 1.5 both times. One of the times I tripped hard, best visuals I have had. Other time I didnt have as intense as a trip. Two different trips, two different mushroom strains, two different experiences. I'm 5'11" 160 lbs.

You wont be seeing unicorns either. You'll notice things "breathing" They seem to to contract and compact. Things change colors, this sort of things. You wont be seeing barney the purple dinosaur or seeing giant spiders. As far as being different after, yeah i feel different after every trip. It's different for every person, but for me, I realize whats really important in life. Like what really matters. I dont stress about shit that wont matter in the big picture. helps me "see the universe" haha 

Anyways, I'm excited for you. Have fun and let us know how it went.


----------



## dam612 (Jun 8, 2010)

2gs is good but ull prb want to do the whole 1/8 in the end. 1/8 i feel like is the perfect amount and will give ya some nice visuals and body highs. I love shrooms but shrooms dont like my stomach, for somereason i feel like puking everytime but u gotta fight thru it and eventually it goes away. Ppl have many ways of consuming them..pizza/ppnj.... i just chew em up with some oj and it does the trick of masking the flav (supposidly works btter too). Keep a good mindset and you should be fine, cant say ive had a bad trip but was with someone who didnt have the best time so everyones diff. Ummm the down after ide say is ok, i myself can handle drugs fine on the down (The e and shroom phase in my life) but it deff makes u feel strange after, shrooms are more reflective where as E puts u in the trippy moment. You will find yourself pondering thoughts and realizing the bigger picture of things. After your trip u remember everything but cant see to get on the same level, i think this is where the down comes from. On shrooms your thoughts run wild and anything is possible, but in real sober life this is not the case. for me theres only a down bc everything feels,looks,smells, sounds better on shrooms, once they are done everything seems to lack, but thats just bc be4 the trees were pulsating, the clouds morphed, oceans stood still, and sounds had smells and thoughts, i know it sounds great and it is, but when ur not on shrooms things just arent the same. Now when i do drugs that have a "down" i dont seem to fall victim to the down you just gotta realize "oh the drug has ran its course and is done working, back to the normal reality of things ".


----------



## zer0ed (Jun 8, 2010)

I usually recommend for ppl to start with 2 grams. and once they get familular with the feeling, and experience, to try 3.5 to 4g for something more intense.

its kinda like this. imagine you have never felt or been in water ever in your life. 2 grams is like jumping in the shallow end of the pool, you get water up to your waist, and you get to feel what water feels like, and play with it. hey this is cool! and ur very much still in control of the situation, and very unlikely that your going to be able to do anything stupid in the shallow end. and u get to become familular.
Now imagine taking 3.5 grams is like jumping somewhere in the middle, u get water up to your nipples, and if uve felt water and are familular with it, it dosnt have to be that scary. but if its your first time, and everything is alien to you, it could potentialy be overwhelming, if u panic. but still very much safe. 

Now taking 4grams and beyond is like jumping in the deep end. you might be safe, but u better learn to swim first. learn to be calm, and go with the flow. never fight it, and always remember, everything is very temporary, and everything will go back to normal, its just a matter of time.

Have fun!


----------



## NirvAnamation (Jun 8, 2010)

zer0ed said:


> I usually recommend for ppl to start with 2 grams. and once they get familular with the feeling, and experience, to try 3.5 to 4g for something more intense.
> 
> its kinda like this. imagine you have never felt or been in water ever in your life. 2 grams is like jumping in the shallow end of the pool, you get water up to your waist, and you get to feel what water feels like, and play with it. hey this is cool! and ur very much still in control of the situation, and very unlikely that your going to be able to do anything stupid in the shallow end. and u get to become familular.
> Now imagine taking 3.5 grams is like jumping somewhere in the middle, u get water up to your nipples, and if uve felt water and are familular with it, it dosnt have to be that scary. but if its your first time, and everything is alien to you, it could potentialy be overwhelming, if u panic. but still very much safe.
> ...


What he said. patients is worth it.


----------



## kKushk (Jun 8, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> go for the 1/8th, thts what i did for my first time, im 5'11" 140 pounds and it was a great trip.


Agreed id say about 1/8th or so


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd agree with 2g also.

First time i took like 1.9 and walked into a water park. Willld shit, I have no idea how many people were there, 200-800 ? Anyway I had a great fucking time, sliding down the slides and getting hit by the tsunamis in the wave pool. I ended up face down sliding down the water slide and couldn't stop laughing. You know how you awkwardly sit in the water and wait for the life guard to tell you that you can go? Well I'm sitting next to a couple 6 year old's tripping NUTS, giggling my ass off. I'm guessing the life guard probably knew but I wasn't paying attention. But yeah trees were breathing, clouds were twisting, I was boderline in-control.

But then I found that aborts (the mini shrooms) are way more powerful. I took .5 and had some minor visuals for a few with a strong body high. Then another time I ate 5.5g of aborts and was tripping nuts, living in 5 or 6 different moments/memories in my life. Fucking crazy.

So yeah I would say don't dose more than 2.5 of strong caps/stems for your first go if you want to be safe, if after about 2 or 3 hours later (peak) you feel as if you can go another 6 hours and want to. Eat whatever else you want. But hey, if your a crazy party guy and want to trip fucking balls eat whatever you want. Just don't underestimate the power of the mushroom.

Also, scale out like an eighth or something to smoke before you start tripping. You can pick up a quarter in your hands and it will look like a gram. You may smoke your whole stash and not realize what your doing at the time.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jun 9, 2010)

eat 'em all for a truly religious experience. an 1/8 is def. ok for a beginner. i ate my first 1/8 at 14 with a bunch of friends in the woods that did the same and we all turned out fine. i am very happy that i have eaten mushies, it gives you a whole new perspective on everything, really ties you in with nature. just remember if u start to trip hard that ur just high, nothing is actually any different than 4 hours ago, and that everything will be back to normal in a few more hours. have fun and see u on the flip side!


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2010)

eat it all dude.


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree. Eat the whole thing or don't do it at all. 

Don't go doing part of it is just a waste. If you don't do enough to begin with you won't get off, and you can't just "add onto" the dose later expecting to get "higher" or "last longer". Once it's in your system you're done with shrooms for at least a week, so just remember do it up or not all. 

I've never heard of or witnessed anyone taking too many shrooms.. I have however on numerous occasions not gotten off from taking too little.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> I agree. Eat the whole thing or don't do it at all.
> 
> Don't go doing part of it is just a waste. If you don't do enough to begin with you won't get off, and you can't just "add onto" the dose later expecting to get "higher" or "last longer". Once it's in your system you're done with shrooms for at least a week, so just remember do it up or not all.
> 
> I've never heard of or witnessed anyone taking too many shrooms.. I have however on numerous occasions not gotten off from taking too little.


I've eaten shrooms after an inital dose and it did bring my trip up. The waves come back more frequently and stronger.

And I do believe you can have too many, because some people can't handle their shit. It really depends on the setting though, if he's at home with a trip sitter he could eat mad shrooms and be just dandy... orr he could eat mad mushrooms and go to a party or a public place and get over stimulated and freak the fuck out


Anyway, OP, you trip yet?


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2010)

[youtube]bPE2zKbORF0[/youtube]


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 12, 2010)

I use to be able to eat shrooms all fucking day long.. like skittles.

Can't do it anymore tho, not like I use to. For all of you, who are still young (which is about 90% of the ppl here) enjoy your youth while you can.

I'm turned 28 this past Jan. 13th. so to some of you, I'm old enough to be your daddy. but then again, I'm sure there are some members around here that have me beat age wise. hehehe  its all good tho. Age is just a number.. right?? 

Anyhow, yeah I'm just trying to tell all of you young seedlings on here.. enjoy your youth and if you want to trip on shrooms or acid or whatever
it is that you want to do.. *DO IT! *before your youth slips away. And trust me, it happens before you even really realize it.. and then.. that's when you (well, I do) start looking back and wondering.. "what the hell have I done with my life?" or "Where have all the years gone?"

anyhow, in a nutshell.. just enjoy life while you can! That goes for everyone.. we're only here for a very short time if you really think about it.
So go out, have fun.. and enjoy it. We all only get one chance to live life up.

Peace everyone.. Happy smoking or tripping; or both. 

have a great weekend too ppl.. peace.


----------



## Canadas finest (Jun 28, 2010)

my first time a did around 6-7 grams, tripped soo fuckin hard, eat however many ya want bud its gonna be a hell of a trip either way


----------



## weed4l!fe (Jun 28, 2010)

I took an eigth (3.5 grams), was good for about 6 hours, watched some spongebob, looked at some posters, talked to my cigarette for like 45 minutes, yeah even after it went out. I love fungus. Caps will give you a better high then stems, remember that. And I think they taste like sh!t, so I put them into a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## pot scott (Jun 28, 2010)

as many as u can get ur hands on


----------

